# Circle City Christmas Ride, Orange, CA Dec. 8, 2019



## tripple3 (Nov 17, 2019)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA DEC. 8, 2019

What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Dec. 8th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.






Tag *Ride route planner @kevin x 
Doing great at it! Thanks!
Merry Christmas; Peace On Earth!
*Light For All*


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 29, 2019)

The City of Orange Tree lighting ceremony is the same afternoon, into the early evening for those that want to stay longer.





						Annual Tree Lighting Ceremony and Candlelight Choir Procession | Orange, CA
					

Come and join the City of Orange for an evening of holiday cheer and family fun as we sing traditional carols of the season with the Orange Community Master Chorale led by musical director Michael Short.




					www.cityoforange.org


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)

I think we can make it this month!


----------



## mrg (Dec 1, 2019)

Seems like I'm always dog sitting for the Orange ride!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 2, 2019)

mrg said:


> Seems like I'm always dog sitting for the Orange ride!View attachment 1104759



Well at least you have a themed bike...


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 6, 2019)

Dang it....looks like we won't be able to. If something changes, we will. Have fun!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 8, 2019)

Well, the weather girl predicted rain, so the turnout was small, but the rain never came, so the ride went on as planned.





@mrg taking care of @Rambo


New member, Tom, with his recently found Jaguar.
The bike seemed to be enjoying its new lease on life.



The bikes in the showroom, wish they were out riding with us.



The Die Hard’s, ride, rain or shine.



Palms & Poinsettias 



Interesting yard display.






And a good time was had by all!
Now, it’s beginning to feel like Christmas.


----------



## T1Callahan (Dec 8, 2019)

I had a great time today and I can’t wait to do it again.   Thank you all for such a warm welcome on my first classic bike gathering and ride. 

Tom


----------



## mrg (Dec 8, 2019)

Perfect window in the weather, poured on the freeway going home!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks for the Ride!
Merry Christmas!
Nice to see a 'nother Schwinn out on our Sunday ride; welcome Tom, and any bike enthusiast that shows up to ride.


----------

